# chicken and dumplings



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm getting ready to do a lunch with chicken and dumplings. I need a dumpling recipe that is moist but won't fall apart when I drop them into the broth. The ones I do at home usually end up falling apart and dissappearing.


----------

